# New Medicare Services for Obesity Therapy and Screening and Counseling for STIs



## dballard2004 (Feb 17, 2012)

CMS has issued two new MLN Matters articles outlining the HCPCS and ICD-9-CM codes for the new obesity counseling and screening and counseling for STIs services.

For the obesity counseling, please reference MLN Matters Article MM7641: 

http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM7641.pdf

For screening and counseling for STIs, please reference MLN Matters Article MM7610:

http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM7610.pdf


----------



## PARIHE (Mar 1, 2012)

*CPC Quality Improvement*

Has anyone found what CMS is requiring in regards to specific documentation that is needed for G0447-G0449 ?
Can G0447-G0449 be billed on same date as an E/M visit ?
Thank you
Bella


----------



## efuhrmann (Mar 1, 2012)

The only documentation I have found is in the MM7641 in a yellow box it states "Obesity counseling is not separately payable with another encounter/visit on the same day.  This does not apply for IPPE claims, claimscontaining mod 59, and 77XXX claims containing Diabetes Self-Management Training and Medical Nutrition Therapy services".  I interpret that we cannot bill an office visit with the obesity counseling???


----------



## caroline75771 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the encounter/visit on the same day billed with G0447 only applies to Rural Health Clinics (RHC) and Federally Qualified Health Centers (FQHC).

There's currently no CCI edits when billing both (G0447 & EM) in an office setting.


----------



## MLWILLINGHAM (May 30, 2012)

*Has anyone received denials for these services ...*



caroline said:


> I think the encounter/visit on the same day billed with G0447 only applies to Rural Health Clinics (RHC) and Federally Qualified Health Centers (FQHC).
> 
> There's currently no CCI edits when billing both (G0447 & EM) in an office setting.



... in the physician office setting?


----------

